# chaos vehicle upgrade sprews for sale - good deal!



## clever handle (Dec 14, 2009)

anyone want to buy 8 Chaos vehicle upgrade sprews (you know, the one with the spikes, chains & armor panels?) - Only $23.00. For you savvy shoppers you'll recognize a steal of a deal here! GW seems to value them at $24.00 as that is the price differential between the imperial & chaos bastions - this sprew is the only difference I see.

I didn't realize I was sitting on close to $200 of sprews I had no plan on touching!


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Infact, GW values them as free, as there's no difference in cost between the Chaos and Imperial rhino. as far as i know...


----------



## Nvvyn (May 18, 2011)

1 dollar off retail is a "steal of a deal"? No thanks, you can buy those on ebay for prob 5& a pop if not less.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Bitz Barn has them for sale from time to time... Any time I decide to buy a standard space marine vehicle, I generally will buy the chaos version because it comes with more sprues that I can throw in the bits bucket.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Comes free with a CSM rhino, and the CSM rhino only has one upgrade of worth the havoc launcher, while the loyalist version has the mount needed for both the combi, bolter and the additional storm bolter, something both factions need. In other words all CSM player will still have 2-5 CSM vhicle upgrade frames roaming around, and lobbyists will have no interest in them.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Also I daresay this is the wrong forum for advertising, should try the Trading Area, the forum dedicated to buying/selling merchandise.


----------



## clever handle (Dec 14, 2009)

you guys should check your sarcasm detectors. Their batteries might be dead...


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Nope, just wrong forum, nowhere near a funny joke, and an unsuccessful troll 

No dead batteries here mate


----------

